# Aktuelle URL auslesen und gleiche URL mit neuer Variable aktualisieren



## Wet-Blanket (13. Februar 2005)

Moin,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Aus einer Seite mit Unterverzeichnissen möchte ich die URL auslesen lassen um diese mit auf der Seite befindlichen Links neu laden zu können.
Konkret soll das Ganze so funktionieren:
Auf einer Webseite sind Links für verschiedene Sprachen. Wenn der User auf seine Landesflagge klickt, soll die gerade geöffnete Seite mit der neuen Sprachenvariable geladen werden. Die Sprachenvariable befindet sich in Form einer Zahl in der Adresszeile (http://www.domain.de/unterverzeichnis/unterverzeichnis/datei.php?lang=1,2,3,...) Nach dem Klick auf den jeweiligen Link ändert sich an der Adresse lediglich die Zahl.

Ich brauche also die komplette URL um dann die Zahl ändern zu können.
Quasi so:


```
<a href="<php echo"$ausgelesene URL ohne Zahl".1; ?>">Deutsch</a>
<a href="<php echo"$ausgelesene URL ohne Zahl".2; ?>">English</a>
<a href="<php echo"$ausgelesene URL ohne Zahl".3; ?>">France</a>
```
...

Wäre super, wenn Ihr mit weiterhelfen könntet.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Wet-Blanket


----------



## InFlame (13. Februar 2005)

Kann dir zwar bei deiner Frage nicht helfen, möchte dich aber darauf aufmerksam machen, dass die Darstellung des Logos auf der Startseite im Firefox nicht korrekt ist.

Außerdem solltest du dir mal überlegen, ob du nicht eine Blätterfunktion einbauen möchtest. z.B. hat "Flughäfen" meinen Rechner ziemlich in die Knie gezwungen. Macht keinen Spaß so zu surfen.


----------



## Wet-Blanket (13. Februar 2005)

Moin,

danke für die Tips. Aber ich kann dich gleich beruhigen. Die Seite steht kurz vor dem Release der neuen Version, die genau diese Probleme beheben wird.
Trotzdem danke.

cu Wet-Blanket


----------



## hpvw (13. Februar 2005)

Versuch doch mal mit $PHP_SELF


----------



## Wet-Blanket (13. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

könntest du deine Antwort noch ein wenig konkretisieren, da ich nicht all zu stark in php bewandert bin.
Wenn ich $php_self als echo Befehl ausgeben

<?php echo"$php_self"; ?>

passiert da nicht all zu viel, um nicht zu sagen, gar nichts.
Wäre super, wenn du das nochmal in einen kompletten Befehl ausdrücken könntest.

THX
Wet-Blanket


----------



## Oliver Gringel (13. Februar 2005)

http://www.php.net/manual/de/reserved.variables.php
Das sollte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Wet-Blanket (13. Februar 2005)

Jau, genau das habe ich gesucht!
Ich find's wieder erstaunlich, in was für einer kurzen Zeit hier geholfen wird. Echt klasse.

cu Wet-Blanket


----------

